# Apache Webserver scheitert an Provider?



## sobm (29. März 2002)

Ich betreibe einen Apache mit PHP und MySQL 
Ich kann auch problemslos via Browser auf ihn zugriffen
Leute mit dem selben Provider salzburg-online auch
aber jemand dsl kann nicht auf den Server zugriffen.

Kann das am Router des Providers liegen??


----------



## reto (5. April 2002)

Hi sobm

Wie wär's wenn du eine URL posten würdest, damit wir sehen können, ob's bei uns funzt? Ist sonst schwierig zu beantworten...


----------



## sobm (7. April 2002)

http://www.matthias.dynu.com
   oder http://10.80.25.215


----------

